# renaissance collection swiss 16 piece 11layers



## doug cooks (Feb 16, 2017)

Can anybody tell me what they think of  this cookware brand and what it is worth in Canadian dollars and where to buy them?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Waterless cookware of all types is an overpriced gimmick based on junk science. Avoid it.


----------

